# The EWTO and the Escrima



## yipman_sifu (Feb 10, 2006)

They said that Wing Chun and Escrima has many similar concepts, especially that of the footwork positioning. That's why the EWTO(European Wing Tsun Organization) included Escrima as an art practised with Wing Tsun. The Escrima in there is by the supervision of Grandmaster Bill Newman, who is considered to be one of the people who had a big role in the development of Escrima.

Check www.wingtsunwelt.com


----------



## Toasty (Feb 10, 2006)

I am pretty sure you mean a big role in that particular style of Eskrima (Latosa)... not Eskrima in general.


----------



## Pat OMalley (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill was responsible for the early promotion of Eskrima in the UK over 40 years ago and since then he has worked hard to promote Latosa Escrima around Europe. Put it this way if it were not for Bill many people in Europe would not know what the FMA was all about regardless of style. He is as they say one of the Grand Fathers of the art and a nice guy too.

I take my hat off to him.

Best regards

Pat


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 14, 2006)

Wing chun and escrima or kali or arnis are similiar only a surface level of triangulation, rapid strikes and good hand coordination. Some of the principles of wing chun arent good for stick knife work, and some of the arnis/ escrima/ kali aspects depending on the style arent so great for wing chun.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 16, 2022)

Pat OMalley said:


> Bill was responsible for the early promotion of Eskrima in the UK over 40 years ago and since then he has worked hard to promote Latosa Escrima around Europe. Put it this way if it were not for Bill many people in Europe would not know what the FMA was all about regardless of style. He is as they say one of the Grand Fathers of the art and a nice guy too.
> 
> I take my hat off to him.
> 
> ...


Old thread but I've personally not heard anything really positive about Bill Newman's escrima. I think he changed a lot of what he originally learned from René Latosa...


----------



## geezer (Oct 3, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Old thread but I've personally not heard anything really positive about Bill Newman's escrima. I think he changed a lot of what he originally learned from René Latosa...


Never met the man, but would have liked to. People say Bill was very tough and powerful. And that he did change things and go in his own direction, and brought in some HEMA too. That much I heard several people agree on, including GM Rene.


----------



## geezer (Oct 3, 2022)

geezer said:


> Never met the man, but would have liked to. People say Bill was very tough and powerful. And that he did change things and took them off in his own direction, and brought in some HEMA too. That much I heard several people agree on, including GM Rene.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 4, 2022)

geezer said:


> Never met the man, but would have liked to. People say Bill was very tough and powerful. And that he did change things and go in his own direction, and brought in some HEMA too. That much I heard several people agree on, including GM Rene.


he´s still with the EWTO, most top guys have left  Kernsprecht & his sekt.


----------



## geezer (Oct 4, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> he´s still with the EWTO, most top guys have left  Kernsprecht & his sekt.


The sect or cult thing was carefully crafted as an MLM business model  ...and it_ worked_.  Sources tell me that Kieth Kernspecht became very wealthy in the 80s and 90s with his WT monopoly in Europe.

WT people here in the states tried the same thing with little success. I gather that the only guy to do well for a while was Emin ...after he broke of on his own.

Interestingly, my old kung fu brother and training partner was Emin's roommate in Cali for a short while back in the 90s back when the whole Emin Gracie feud was going on. Apparently Emin was really serious about fighting the Gracies but knew that he might get beat ...and in the Kung fu cult world, a sifu getting beat destroys your career. 

Ultimately it wasn't worth the risk, I guess.

Funny though. In the real world of competitive martial sports, sooner or later getting beat is just a fact of life. The important thing is that your coach has that real world experience.  

But back then, in the world of marketing martial arts the "grandmaster" had to be bulletproof! You'd think the boxer rebellion would have discouraged that kind of magical thinking.

BTW Remember this?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 4, 2022)

geezer said:


> The sect or cult thing was carefully crafted as an MLM business model ...and it_ worked_. Sources tell me that Kieth Kernspecht became very wealthy in the 80s and 90s with his WT monopoly in Europe.


He did..  i remember the whole charade. I will say one thing though he did produce some good WT guys.  Now it´s really just a joke. 



geezer said:


> Emin was really serious about fighting the Gracies but knew that he might get beat ...and in the Kung fu cult world, a sifu getting beat destroys your career.
> 
> Ultimately it wasn't worth the risk, I guess.


very true ..if he would be beat maybe, maybe not.  The gracies were certainly beat


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 7, 2022)

Good stuff


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 7, 2022)




----------

